# Electric Clutch



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Customer brought a John Deere 160 in. He said that the clutch would engage then the blades would start to slow down, then speed up, then slow down. When we started it in the shop it worked fine.

I have never had to deal with an electric clutch before. If I understand from other posts it either works or it does not. Can an electric clutch slip? How can I check to make sure that it is getting enough power to the clutch?

Any help and guidance on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember awhile back 30year was talking about being able to adjust some electric PTOs

start the tractor and just engage the deck and walk away for awhile, let it get hot and see what happens


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at the clutch and see if it has a triangle shape to it with three nuts around the outside. This type of clutch is adjustable.


----------

